# Could she be pregnant????



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

China was due for her heat at the end of November. It's the end of December and she hasn't had one yet. I honestly think that her and Mako hooked before he passed. I did call the vet since Mako died and asked what would happen to the pups and said as long as they were wormed properly after birth they would be fine. 

My question is, how do I know if she's pregnant short of doing a doggie prego test? I noticed within the last week that her teets are getting a little swollen. Not like, filled with milk but larger than normal. I'm really excited as it would be an amazing gift that Mako left us (definitely not one we expected because we were watching out for it but do leave them alone together when we're not home) and I easily could have missed it because her first heat was light. It's only been a couple of weeks since Mako passed. And I do know that a doggie pregnancy only lasts 9 weeks so I would be seeing signs soon right? Like the swollen teets? Are there any other things I should look for and what should I change about her diet/exercise if she is? Thanks so much. (I know I have so many questions on this board lol)


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, that would be a really cool way to get a new pit bull, but at the same time, isn't China way too young to be ideally having puppies? Hopefully not! I'm no expert since all my animals got fixed before their first heat, so I'd say do the prego test.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

She was a year in October. And like I said I didn't plan for this as we knew when her heat was expected and were planning to keep them separate when her heat came because I, for one, did not want puppies. Though it would be a cool way to say Bye to Mako knowing we'd get one of his babies. I don't know how old a dog has to be to have puppies. But I've seen them have them as young as their first heat. This will only be our second litter in a lifetime. Our other female pit (3 years ago) was 1.5 when she had her first litter. At least I'll know what to do when they come. I just want to be extra prepared if she is.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Gee, I'm so glad that your going to have more puppies come into this over populated 
strained economic country right now, sure hope you can place those puppies with responsible owners who will give them their proper shots, worming and have them fixed, and also be able to give them a healthy diet and take them to the vet any time they have a problem.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

... don't you own purebreds? 

I think that we all hope dogs will go to good homes where their owners will take care of them in the best ways possible. I personally wish the US had it set up where it is absolutely mandatory to have your animal spayed or neutered within their first year unless they had a breeder's license or something like that. I think it would drastically reduce pet overpopulation (especially with cats). However, people like their freedom with their pets and have their preferences on how their own animals should be raised, so this will probably never be a reality. The closest thing we have is rescues and shelters who do it for you or make it part of the adoption contract. 

Moving on!

Well at least China is over a year old, I thought you said she was 11 months last time I was thinking "Eeek, she's still a puppy and puppies shouldn't have puppies!" but hopefully if she is pregnant, since she's a little old and already nurturing with Ducky then it should be ok. _If_ she's pregnant. Because, you know, 13 year old girls can get pregnant and have babies, it doesn't mean it's good for them or that they'll be good mothers. That's all I was sayin'


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> Gee, I'm so glad that your going to have more puppies come into this over populated
> strained economic country right now, sure hope you can place those puppies with responsible owners who will give them their proper shots, worming and have them fixed, and also be able to give them a healthy diet and take them to the vet any time they have a problem.


It's quotes like this that make me angry. Didn't I just say that I didn't KNOW if she's pregnant, hence the whole asking how to tell post. Also, I said we've been watching out for her heat as we knew when to expect it and it never came. Could it just be late? I don't know. I don't need to hear that. I don't WANT puppies. I'm working with Hello Bully in Pittsburgh and we have an appointment to get her spade. However, I can't very well do that if she's pregnant now can I? And no, I will not make her abort her babies.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> ... don't you own purebreds?
> 
> I think that we all hope dogs will go to good homes where their owners will take care of them in the best ways possible. I personally wish the US had it set up where it is absolutely mandatory to have your animal spayed or neutered within their first year unless they had a breeder's license or something like that. I think it would drastically reduce pet overpopulation (especially with cats). However, people like their freedom with their pets and have their preferences on how their own animals should be raised, so this will probably never be a reality. The closest thing we have is rescues and shelters who do it for you or make it part of the adoption contract.
> 
> ...


I had miscalculated her age. I was thinking December was when she turned a year old, when in fact it would be a year since we actually GOT her. So I checked dogchannel.com for her age as I'd written it up there when I first got her and remembered her birthday is October 6th. I was a little more relieved when I saw that, as she'll be almost 16 months when she has her babies. IF she's even pregnant.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

If it was a planned pregnancy you would want her to be at least 2 years old. If Mako did hook up with her when you were not around then its just an oops. If she does have puppies you sound like a good person that cares deeply for animals and will find each puppy a loving home. I would definately take China to the vet and have them check her out and see for sure if she is expecting and have them give you information on what to expect and how to build a welping box and how to help her raise the puppies. Unfortunately, I do not have any information for you on any signs to watch for as I have never had a pregnant animal. She could also be having a false pregnancy. My brothers pit bull just went thru that after her first heat cycle (shes now spayed) her teats began to swell and everything but she never got the chance to be around a male (especially mine) she was spayed during the false pregnancy and about a few days later her body returned to normal. I would say take her to the vet have them look at her if they think shes pregnant they can ultrasound or x-ray and see the puppies.

For the record, I am against mandatory spay and neuter. Especially on young animals as we have one dog that was spayed young and now for the rest of her life is diagnosed as early spay incontienence. There are people that have unaltered dogs that are responisble and are capable from keeping them from making babies.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah I had to make a whelping box when our dog 3 years ago hooked with my uncle's girlfriend's dog at 7am when they let her out of our bedroom without us knowing (we were sleeping) then they let Gracie out with the girlfriend's dog and hooked. That was also a mistake pregnancy so I learned real quick how to take care of a pregnant dog. She was almost 2 years old though and we found each puppy an amazing home in which we still keep in contact with 4 of the 5 puppies she had. I really hope China is not pregnant and that it's just a false pregnancy. She had a false pregnancy after her first heat as well and knew she hadn't hooked because Mako was only a couple months old. I did make an appointment with our Vet for just after Christmas but figured if she is, maybe there'd be more signs than just swollen teets to look for. Thanks for the help! =D


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, I wish you the best. :smile: Let us know how her vet appointment goes after Christmas.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

If she is pregnant, then it was meant to be. It would be a nice gift from Mako. If she's not, then that's what was meant to be. There are pro's and con's to both sides of this. 

I personally, am happy for you. I think you will do great with her, she'll be a wonderful doggie mommy, and you'll find perfect, loving homes for the puppies that you don't keep for yourself.

I don't have any experience with a pregnant dog, but I wish you the best either way!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

If she isn't pregnant, that's great, we can get her spade at the intended appointment. But if she is pregnant that's great too. Because we do plan on keeping one of them. However, I will do everything in our power to help them find the perfect loving homes. Thank you!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

how did she make out at her vet appointment?


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

She's not pregnant. She's perfectly healthy.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

aww. well good to hear she is healthy :smile:


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Glad to hear.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

A little disappointing though.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I know you're a little disappointed but I honestly think it's for the best. Just look on places like Craig's List and the Humane Society and Animal Control and pitts are a dime a dozen unfortunately, this way maybe you can rescue another pitt through a rescue or other organization. You don't need a puppy of Mako's to remember Mako, regardless he will always live on in your memories. Good luck with the spay and let us know how it goes.


----------



## blazer (Jan 24, 2009)

Glad to read she is not. espeacially since she is under 2 years old, no dog should have babies under 2 (espeaciallys ince you can not even get proper genetic tests until then)


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I've never heard of nor plan on doing any genetic testing if she were to ever get pregnant. This thread is old. She can't get pregnant. Cannot. That's the reason she didn't have a heat. Something is wrong with her wiring up there and now we have to push her spay back until they know more. Whoopie flippin doo. And I really hate when people sit there and say crap like ugh she's not two or no more puppies in this world. Because hello. already stated it would have been a mistake. K?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww poor China, what's wrong with her wiring? At least she gets to have a nice, long chance to let her sex organs help her develop right? There's some silver lining.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm sorry you were disappointed.:frown: Please let us know how she is doing w/her "wiring."


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks, the position of her vaginal area is located wrong. It's pushed in as if she was born backwards and someone tried pulling her out and pushed in on her backside. It doesn't effect her urination or anything, however she will not ever have a heat and could never get pregnant. That's all I know so far.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Even if her "wiring" is backward, does it seem to affect other areas besides her not being able to get pregnant? (I know you said that's all you know so far.) Since she's over a year old it doesn't seem to be affecting anything else and hopefully won't. I believe she'll will continue to grow into a healthy, loving, vibrant animal. 

If she can't get pregnant, do you still have to have her spayed?


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

He said we didn't have to, but because an alter can sometimes change an animal bceause of the decrease in hormones, we're going to have it done anyways and hope that helps with her DA a little.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

from research i have done on APBT and DA spaying and neutering doesnt really cut down that much. Maybe a small percentage. You can still do it and see if it helps. If she was my dog and I knew she couldnt get pregnant or have a heat cycle I would leave her intact but that goes with my stance on spay/neuter anyway.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

That's pretty much how my husband feels. And the only reason I was opting for it was because of her DA but if it's not going to help hardly at all, then I really don't see a point in putting her through it either. LOL Thanks for that information!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

I am not trying to push you to not spay or spay thats totally your decision. You guys were planning to work with her DA thru socialization and play dates...give that a try maybe it will help and then you can see if spaying her will further calm down her DA? From the articles I read some indvidual dogs it helps with DA and others it does nothing.


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

The Pros to spaying:

Spaying will elimanate the risk of mammary cancer or other female cancers at a later age. 

Spaying may help with DA.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

As I'm doing my research, I'm becoming more to the point that theres more negative than positive. Since she can't get pregnant or have a heat anyways, then I'm pretty much thinking that she doesn't need to be spayed.

On the positive side, spaying female dogs:
-if done before 2.5 years of age, greatly reduces the risk of mammary tumors, the most common malignant tumors in female dogs
- nearly eliminates the risk of pyometra, which otherwise would affect about 23% of intact female dogs; pyometra kills about 1% of intact female dogs
- reduces the risk of perianal fistulas
- removes the very small risk (?0.5%) from uterine, cervical, and ovarian tumors

On the negative side, spaying female dogs:
- if done before 1 year of age, significantly increases the risk of osteosarcoma (bone cancer); this is a common cancer in larger breeds with a poor prognosis
- increases the risk of splenic hemangiosarcoma by a factor of 2.2 and cardiac hemangiosarcoma by a factor of >5; this is a common cancer and major cause of death in some breeds
- triples the risk of hypothyroidism
- increases the risk of obesity by a factor of 1.6-2, a common health problem in dogs with many associated health problems
- causes urinary �spay incontinence� in 4-20% of female dogs
- increases the risk of persistent or recurring urinary tract infections by a factor of 3-4
- increases the risk of recessed vulva, vaginal dermatitis, and vaginitis, especially for female dogs spayed before puberty
- doubles the small risk (<1%) of urinary tract tumors
- increases the risk of orthopedic disorders
- increases the risk of adverse reactions to vaccinations

As I've said, I'm still thinking about it either way, but looking at the facts, then at least I have a clearer view.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> As I'm doing my research, I'm becoming more to the point that theres more negative than positive. Since she can't get pregnant or have a heat anyways, then I'm pretty much thinking that she doesn't need to be spayed.
> 
> On the positive side, spaying female dogs:
> -if done before 2.5 years of age, greatly reduces the risk of mammary tumors, the most common malignant tumors in female dogs
> ...


WOW!!!! Now I'm pissed at the breeder I bought one of my dogs from cuz they spayed her at 6 mos. old. Who knew? Not me, but I do now!!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

My parents APBT was spayed at 4 months old and she was diagnosed with early spay incontinence. She will have that the rest of her life. They decided not to put her on pills because it only happens 2 times a year for almost a month and they just make adjustments for her rather then give her PPA.

I know people will ream me for it but I have looked into alot of the same research as you. My husband and I decided that we are not neutering. However, Peanut is not in contact with any intact females, we have no intentions of ever breeding (my husband knows i would keep all the puppies). Peanut is strickly indoors. The only time he is ever outside,even to go to the bathroom he is on his leash and I am on the other end of the leash.


----------

